# Any numatic dealers



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Going to buy a numatic, got a good price online but would like to try somewhere local hoping they could match the price.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Try TC Reid Electrical on Apollo Road, Belfast :thumb:


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it not falcon road, is this it,

http://www.yell.com/b/T+C+Reid+Elec...nd+Parts-Belfast-BT126RD-900723560/index.html


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Yes that's it... they're just on the corner of Apollo Road and Falcon Road...:thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

makro our dont the henry for £80 is that numatic


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

makro had some good deals on numatics mate , from what i can remember there was the george and charles on it if either of those two where the one you where lookin? think there prices where something like 90 and 140 before vat,Its worth checkin out. :thumb: i got a vax 6131 for 70 before vat. 
HTH Andy


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

the vax is up to 99 + vat now


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea might take a scoot up as I recently got my makcro card. Is it possible to claim vat back on things like cigarettes and food even though they are nothing to do with my business.


----------



## AndyNI (Jun 2, 2009)

no idea, let us know how you get on. seems like i got my vax just in time, a bit of a bargain


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

daffyduck said:


> Yea might take a scoot up as I recently got my makcro card. Is it possible to claim vat back on things like cigarettes and food even though they are nothing to do with my business.


no you can only claim on business costs unless you use the cigs and food for part of your business


----------

